# Thule T2 Pro vs Kuat NV?



## nigeldog (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm on the market for a new rack and am considering the Thule T2 Pro and the Kuat NV.

Thule seems to have a more elegant mechanism for locking the bikes and also for raising/lowering the arm.

Kuat looks cooler, which is important.

Is there something I should be considering as a third option?

The rack will be for a Mercedes ML with a 2" receiver, if the car makes any difference. 

Does anyone have any experience/opinions on these racks?


----------



## squareback (Sep 19, 2011)

Crazy. I just did a search for "Thule T2 pro vs Kuat NV", and this link popped up.

I am wondering the exact same thing. It needs to be easy for my wife to use, and to R & R from her car, which may rule out both of these (because of the weight).

She currently has a Saris Thelma, which is pretty awesome, but it has gotten "worn out", and wiggles around a LOT.


----------



## squareback (Sep 19, 2011)

nigeldog said:


> I'm on the market for a new rack and am considering the Thule T2 Pro and the Kuat NV.
> 
> Thule seems to have a more elegant mechanism for locking the bikes and also for raising/lowering the arm.


I agree, this is a big one for me and my wife. It looks like a clever and modern system.



nigeldog said:


> Kuat looks cooler, which is important.
> 
> Is there something I should be considering as a third option?
> 
> ...


----------



## B888S (Feb 18, 2013)

I have been using a T2 for a little over two years now. I have it setup with the extension so I can transport 4 bikes. I do not have any experience with the Kuat, so I can't comment on it at all other than the price was higher than my budget allowed. I am very happy with my Thule overall and the only complaints I have are about weight and storage. The rack is heavy and difficult to lift on and off of my truck. There is no way that my wife could do it alone. She can barely raise it up on her own once the bikes are removed. The rack is also quite large and awkward, and takes up a fair amount of room in the garage.

Hope this helps.


----------



## rhale (Aug 15, 2010)

After having looked at all the different racks for the past few months, I decided on the Kuat NV. I talked to three different shops that all had their plus/minus issues with each. For me, the decision came down to the fact that you can replace each piece of the Kuat individually and not have to purchase larger parts, you can eliminate all most all of the play with the tension knob at the hitch, looks are awesome, and the beefiness of the lower hinge portion. It's still heavy, takes up lots of room in the garage, but all the 4 bike carriers do as well. Also the bike stand is a cool feature of the Kuat. 

I think the largest drawback, if you call it that, to the Kuat is that the bikes get hung up saddle to bar if you run wide bars and don't have dropper post. The Thule and Yakima trays can be slide a few inches to the side to eliminate some of that issue.


----------



## richde (Jun 8, 2004)

You can buy small parts for the Thule, just use your google-fu.


----------



## shenny88 (Sep 24, 2009)

I've owned the classic T2 for a couple years, and a couple friends have owned the Kuat for a couple years as well. They both have good and bad aspects. The negative experience i had with the Thule was rivets on the rear wheel buckle rusting and then popping out, which I'm told has been improved for the T2 Pro. The negative to the Kuat was the somewhat flimsy front wheel trays, and how the orange metal tubes interface with plastic for support (dont push down hard on the wheel hook), and the Kuat is not particularly adjustable (as mentioned above).

After having decent experience with both, I'm ordering the new T2 Pro. It's just a lot more versatile, adjustable, and now has the expanding wedge to even further minimize play.


----------



## Chad_M (Jul 11, 2013)

The long term reviews for the NV have shown the hinge design to fold it up and down is not as robust as the classic T2 design. It wears over time, and has play.

No long term experiences with the new T2s yet.

I have a classic T2 base plus add-on, and it is hard to beat overall.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

Neither. Both have cons that are not outweighed by the pros.


----------



## B888S (Feb 18, 2013)

Silentfoe said:


> Neither. Both have cons that are not outweighed by the pros.


I feel that this is a little harsh. My rack has served me well for 2 1/2 years now and I don't plan on replacing it anytime soon. I have had a couple of the rivets break and replaced them with some stainless hardware and I do have some issues with bars and seats rubbing. However, it has traveled all over the state with 4 bikes attached and never skipped a beat.

With that said, my next rack will likely be a North Shore 6 bike rack so I can take both my trail and downhill bikes, along with the other 3 family bikes on vacation to Mammoth, Northstar, and Big Bear each summer.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

It may be but there are better bike racks out there. Don't compromise if you don't have to. The OP drives a Mercedes-Benz so I'll assume he can afford a 1up.


----------



## Ed471 (May 30, 2015)

I have the t2 Classic and the t2 pro, I like the pro and the locking wedge is great. The rack does not move or wobble at all but it is heavier than the classic.the one thing I really don't like is the fact that the pro does not allow you to lock the arms. The classic was able to lock the arms (front wheel holder) down onto the wheel.


----------



## nigeldog (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks for all of the advice. I ended up ordering the Kuat. I was leaning towards the Thule, the shop was having trouble sourcing one, so that made the decision for me. 

I hadn't looked at the 1UP, but they look pretty solid. If the NV doesn't work out I'll check one of these out.


----------



## jeepergirl17 (Feb 14, 2012)

If the Kuat does not work out, here is another "yes" for the Thule.. I move it from car to car to car without any issues and store it in the garage when not being used and I'm a 120 lb not all that strong girl.

Got mine at REI with my 20% off member coupon too.


----------



## Scott In MD (Sep 28, 2008)

neither. 1Up. That is all. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rlee (Aug 22, 2015)

1up...If you are a die hard anyway.
I have had several racks and never been happy with any of them. After research I bought two 1up's. My wife's car has a single and I have a double on my jeep.
I like to drive hard and washboard roads will end up kicking a bike out of tire and tray racks. 1up's are secure and you can move the bikes around to stop any interference problems.


----------

